# ACA Whitewater Kayak Instructor Training & Certification



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

ACA Whitewater Kayak Instructor Training & Certification
Wed-Sun October 4-8, 2006 (starting 6:30 PM Wednesday)
Co-sponsored by, Gold Medal Connections ( www.goldmedalconnections.com ), 
Glenwood Canyon Resort ( www.glenwoodcanyonresort.com ), Glenwood Canyon Kayak 
( www.glenwoodkayak.com ), and Colorado Rocky Mountain School ( www.crms.org ) 

Course Description: This ACA (American Canoe Association) course offers the best-known certification in the US for kayak instruction. The course will strengthen your kayaking skills, provide you with useful teaching methods and give you a solid foundation for being a whitewater kayak instructor.
Course Instructors: ACA Instructor Bob Campbell was a USA Whitewater Slalom Team coach for both the 1996 and 2000 Olympics and draws from over twenty five years of paddling and teaching experience. ACA Instructor Trainer Kent Ford's background includes over twenty years of international whitewater racing, coaching, and teaching recreational boating to all levels of paddlers. His twenty videos and books on paddlesports have influenced the education of over half a million paddlers.
Course Location: Glenwood Springs, Colorado, on the Colorado and Roaring Fork Rivers.


----------

